# Wipers at Newcastle



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has caught or heard of anyone catching a Wiper at Newcastle? I know they're in there but never seen one or heard of anyone catching one. If so, what do they catch them on? Since they are part striper bass, I was thinking maybe using a hunk of anchovy for ice fishing?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

are you wondering if people catch them icefishing? Or just fishing in general?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Jeremy28 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has caught or heard of anyone catching a Wiper at Newcastle? I know they're in there but never seen one or heard of anyone catching one. If so, what do they catch them on? Since they are part striper bass,* I was thinking maybe using a hunk of anchovy for ice fishing*?


Ive tried it a couple of times with no success I have used anchovies and every other way i could think of to get them to bite....They seem to stack up in the channel right off the dam.......But I cant figure out how to get them to play through the ice............


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has caught or heard of anyone catching a Wiper at Newcastle? I know they're in there but never seen one or heard of anyone catching one. If so, what do they catch them on? Since they are part striper bass, I was thinking maybe using a hunk of anchovy for ice fishing?


I second PBH's comment. Are you talking ice fishing or in general? I've never heard of anyone catching a wiper through the ice, period, although that's not to say it's impossible. If you are talking catching them in general, I think plottrunner and PBH could both be of help. I know they have both caught their fair share out of Newcastle. I caught one the only time I've ever been to Newcastle just casting a shad rap Rapala from shore.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> I've never heard of anyone catching a wiper throught the ice, period, although that's not to say it's impossible.


Yes it's possible to catch them through the ice I fish Willard with good results using 2" jigging rapala's(White / Yellow head) tipped with minnow head (Gulp Alive shad). It's just like catching white bass at Utah Lake jig, jig, jig, "slam", and fish on. It can be hard finding them but when you do its fun, FUN. If I was going to try Newcastle I would try the red jigging Rapala!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of anyone catching a wiper throught the ice, period, although that's not to say it's impossible.
> ...


Cool, that's some good info right there. I might just have to try Newcastle through the ice some time.


----------

